# I think i bought a fake Tiffany necklace



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2008)

Why oh why do I shop on ebay????

I bought the oval tag necklace, return to tiffany. And I have been looking at the guides online and stuff and the necklace seems ok, but the jewlery pouch is horrible! 

I know how to make a claim and all that, but does anyone have a round tag bracelet and oval tag necklace where they can compare the size of the links for me? I have the round tag authentic bracelet and the links seem a little larger on the bracelet than they do on the alleged necklace i have. 
Any tips or anything would greatly help. 

Thanks!

Here is the pic of the auction from ebay.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry...I only have the bracelet...Is there a Tiffany & Co near you that you can take it to for them to look at it?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 6, 2008)

There is one in Houston at the Galleria. I will go there. I am pretty embarrassed


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just tell them you got it as a gift and you wanted to make sure it was real....
There is a link online on how to tell a Fake TC&Co ..I am looking for the link


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

How To Spot Fake Tiffany & Co Jewelry » Fake Not!



Spot Fake Tiffany

Top post even shows you how the bag should look


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 6, 2008)

The only thing that really sticks out, IMO, is the lobster clasp. It looks really big, but I'm not near my necklace to weigh in for sure.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

And the letters on the Bag does not look  Consistent with the Tiffany Black lettering


----------



## rbella (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of my bracelet bought at the Galleria Tiffany store.  I don't know if this helps or not, but hope it does!  It's kinda beat up cuz I've had it for awhile.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Here are some pics of my bracelet bought at the Galleria Tiffany store. I don't know if this helps or not, but hope it does! It's kinda beat up cuz I've had it for awhile.












_

 
Love that! If you take it in Tiffany's they will polish & buff it up like new for you...

I want the new heart necklace & bracelet for my birthday


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

I am 100% sure the bag is fake. Ive compared it with my other bags. It's pretty cheezy. But the necklace, I just dont know. Thank goodness I paid with paypal. It is protected. 

The only thing on the necklace is the size of the links that really makes me unsure. the tag itself with the writing seems pretty comparable with my bracelet.

I wonder how many links it should have...


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

eBay Guides - Don't Buy Tiffany On eBay Until You've Seen This

There si the shady pouch. Shiz!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

The tiffany toggle necklace is 16 inches long. " The dog tag necklace and the heart tag necklace are both 15.5 inches long, they both fasten in the front and they ARE engraved with "please return to tiffany." 

The lobster clasp on a Tiffany bracelet or necklace will show EXCELLENT workmanship, if it looks like it's a cheapie, it's not Tiffany. In fact, the entire piece should be heavy and feel SOLID in your hand. *Also, here's a little secret, the lobster clasp will ALSO be stamped 925, at the base of the clasp*.




Authentic item comes in a beautiful *bag* that is made well and the color inside is the same as outside. Some fake bag sare white on the interior. The authentic bag usually feels thicker and of more quality material. The writing on the outside feels almost deeply printed within the material and the fake feels like it was stamped on there. The authentic font looks darker and the fakes usually look faded. The color of the fake bags look darker than the bright authentic ones. If you look at the craftsmanship of the bag on interior and exterior, you can tell. 

One of the easiest things to spot is the pouch.  *IF THE POUCH IS FAKE it's logical to assume THE JEWELRY IS ALSO FAKE!*

There are a few things that are common to all 
AUTHENTIC "Tiffany Blue" drawstring pouches no matter how old the pouch is.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Danelle!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

File a Claim and send it back


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

So now that we know the pouch is 100% fake, should I just contact the seller know and tell her it's fake? Or should I file a claim first straight into paypal? Any ideas?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ I would tell her him/her first that you have verified that it is not authentic and ask her where would she like it returned to...Just for her response

Then file a paypal complaint to get your money back...There is an option for Item not as described ..(.Described as Authentic but it was not )


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is what I have so far

Hello, 
I received my necklace today (thank you for the fast shipping), but I am highly suspect of the authenticity of the item. I have compared the pouch to my authentic pouch as well as online guides from ebay and the pouch checks out to be fake. 
I am very nervous about the overall authenticity of the item and would like to return it. 


What else shoudl I put?


----------



## rbella (Nov 7, 2008)

You're welcome, sweets.  I would note that the links are set up quite differently in the necklace and the bracelet.  The necklace looks like the links are intertwined odd, like vertical, horizontal.  On the real necklace and bracelet they are intertwined and all lie horizontal. I hope that makes sense?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Note that you compared it to the Ebay & the actual Tiffany & Co link for spotting a fake and give her tbe actual link ... And tell her you have also compared it to your existing Tiffany pieces that were purchased from the actual store 
How To Spot Fake Tiffany & Co Jewelry » Fake Not!

If you paid less than $250...Trust me it is a fake


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for all your helps guys. WHen I get my money back, i am just going to buck up and buy one from the store!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok here is what I sent. Ihope she is nice about it. She already gave me positive feedback.

Hello, 
I received my necklace today (thank you for the fast shipping), but I am highly suspect of the authenticity of the item. I have compared the pouch to my authentic pouch as well as online guides from ebay and the pouch checks out to be fake. 
Here is the link:
eBay Guides - HOW TO SPOT A FAKE TIFFANY POUCH


I am very nervous about the overall authenticity of the item. I keep comparing it to the guides and the authentic necklace I have and it just doesn't match up. 
I know the auction says no refunds, but the item isn't what it should be. Will you be willing to refund if I ship it back? 

Thank you very much, 
hillary


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds great.....even if she says no...ship it back anyway with Signature confirmation . Paypal requires proof that you sent it back before they will refund the money ...Save and forward all the coorespondence to them when they ask for it...


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

Will do. Hopefully this lady isnt a scammer and it was an honest mistake. I feel so used and dirty having a fake LOL. im such a snobola sometimes..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

We all are...But buying Tiffany , Mac etc off ebay is a crap shoot...you just never know.. Had she sold anymore of them and was her feedback good?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2008)

Even if she agrees to take it back, file the dispute.  If you just trust her to refund you and she doesn't PayPal may not be willing to help you out after that.  Also any information after you file the dispute should take place in your Paypal thread; once you file a dispute Paypal creates a chatscreen where you and the seller can communicate.  If she doesn't communicate through there, you should copy and paste any emails into that screen so that Paypal can keep track of what's going on.

I had a similar situation a little over a month ago; I bought a ghd and it turned out to be fake.  Thankfully the seller didn't know and agreed to refund me once I returned it, and things went very smoothly.  Some people don't know, or they find out and try to recoup their loss by reselling the item.

As long as you file through paypal, even if she doesn't want to give you a refund, send it back with trackable shipping. If she doesn't want to refund it after that, you can escalate your dispute into a claim and Paypal will review it and they can compel her to refund you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Your Lobster Claw is on the wrong side


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

she had good feedback. She was only a buyer before. So it made me think this was something from her collection she just didnt use anymore. Sighhh. lol


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

I checked that, mine is just upside down..i flipped it and it looked the same. lol i about shit when i first saw that hahah


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Upside down...Is the Claw on the right side of your neck when you put it on with the Tag lettering facing outward?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

i keep counting 67 links. how many do you see?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Upside down...Is the Claw on the right side of your neck when you put it on with the Tag lettering facing outward?_

 
yes it is. it also has the 925 mark on the base of the clasp/.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

66 Not counting the ones conecting the Tag on each side...But let me re-count


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

66 links + 2 additional that connect the logo


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

The one I have here has 71 including the connectors. 

Smells even fishier!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

It should only be 15.5" long not 16" (16" tells you it is fake)


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

yup- i just busted out the measuring tape and it is 16".

I feel like a detective here lol


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

The tag itself looks damn good tho. They are making some good fakes...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep well now you know....the fakes are always 1/2" longer


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so eager to read the response on the email.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Me too!! Please post it!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love that! If you take it in Tiffany's they will polish & buff it up like new for you..._

 
Thanks, I didn't know this. My husband got me a new charm in Sept. for my birthday and it makes my others look so dull. He got me the new Tiffany shopping bag charm. It is so adorable. For Valentines Day this past year he got the heart shaped lock that has LOVE on it. I also want the new Tiffany Notes round lock charm. I just love these.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Yeah When I go the mall I just drop mine off and come back before I finsh shopping..They clean them and buff them free...They look all pretty and new when they are finished. They should as much as they cost for Sterling Silver!


----------



## Meryl (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_And the letters on the Bag does not look  Consistent with the Tiffany Black lettering_

 
I've saved all my bags over the years (and I must have 2 dozen by now) and the lettering is always changing.  Same with the bags.  And I only shop at the store on Bloor Street, not eBay.

I've also sold some of my silver Tiffany on eBay and I always weigh the item and tell the bidders what the item weighs.  The fakes are very, very light, very unsubstantial, although they look very similar.  Does your necklace have some heft to it?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

The bag is a totally different material than my other tiffany pouches.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a response!

I had no idea, I apoligize!!! Thank you for telling me, send it back and you'll of course get your money back. Again I am so so sorry


I still filed a claim with paypal to be safe on my end when I ship it back. 

Is that what I do? Or should I wait for a paypal response from her to send it back?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Girl...you know it's fake...Put your CSI kit up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're too funny


----------



## kimjunae (Nov 7, 2008)

The necklace looks real, but the bag looks fake, definitely. I have the necklace, picked out and paid at the Tiffany store; I was a little surprised the links were NOT ROUND like the bracelets.  They are OVAL.  Saying that, the oval shape makes the links appear smaller, so yes, the chain will look small.  But, is it heavy?  It's supposed to feel like a good weight in your hand.  Try buffing it too, like you normally would with a silver cleaning cloth; does it scratch/shine easily? Not everything on eBay is fake, but if you don't want to take your chances then you're on the right track.  All in all, the necklace looks and just like mine from the picture you provided. Good luck


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

heheh at least she is nice about it! I hope she stays nice lol!

I am going to insure it and do delivery confirmation!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimjunae* 

 
_The necklace looks real, but the bag looks fake, definitely. I have the necklace, picked out and paid at the Tiffany store; I was a little surprised the links were NOT ROUND like the bracelets. They are OVAL. Saying that, the oval shape makes the links appear smaller, so yes, the chain will look small. But, is it heavy? It's supposed to feel like a good weight in your hand. Try buffing it too, like you normally would with a silver cleaning cloth; does it scratch/shine easily? Not everything on eBay is fake, but if you don't want to take your chances then you're on the right track. All in all, the necklace looks and just like mine from the picture you provided. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The chain should only be 15.5 " long...regardless... Which photo are you looking at the first one or the one on this page?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I got a response!

I had no idea, I apoligize!!! Thank you for telling me, send it back and you'll of course get your money back. Again I am so so sorry


I still filed a claim with paypal to be safe on my end when I ship it back. 

Is that what I do? Or should I wait for a paypal response from her to send it back?_

 

Thats great! So she knew it was not legit!!  Yep always file a claim...that way you can get the full price back including the original shipping cost


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's great she was nice about it; still file the claim, and ship the item back with trackable shipping.  Then post any future emails and the details of the trackable package in the Paypal chatscreen.  As soon as she gets the item, she can log into Paypal and accept for request for a refund, then you'll get your money back =)


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm glad that she's willing to refund! I'm very careful with e*vil*Bay nowadays.

I only own the heart tag bracelet and necklace which I got from the bf when he's on biz trip in the US last summer. I'm glad they're not available here or else I'll seriously go broke.

I love this forum so much. Besides having great people on the board, we also have CSI Specktra!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2008)

lol...well it's going back today. I am so bummed. I was looking SO forward to this necklace all week. I've been wanting it for like 4 years. lol


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2008)

Honestly, I would never try to buy luxury items on ebay. It may be cheaper but you just can't be sure it's real. I think it's worth it for your peace of mind and for your money to buy the real deal.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 14, 2008)

Woohoo!! I got my money back!!! The seller was very nice about everything. I really believe she was given it as a gift because she wasn't defensive or anything. 
Thanks everyone for all your help!!!


----------



## msliz (Apr 9, 2013)

You should have just bought a real tiffany necklace and not be a cheap ass. I purchased mine from the Tiffany & Co. Website. It was only $425.00 but it is not a fake.


----------

